# Print & Paste sci-fi tiles (PWYW)



## Kris (May 23, 2019)

If you've been following along with my 'Print & Paste' fantasy terrain, you might be pleased to learn that I'm expanding the range to also include the sci-fi genre...







In *THIS FIRST PDF* you'll find all of the textures that are required to build everything you can see in the above picture (though you will also need a few pieces of foamcore to make the most of it) - the instructions for which can be found in the following (short) video: 

[video=youtube_share;zkhvaEMjFkw]https://youtu.be/zkhvaEMjFkw[/video]

And, just like all of the other products in the Print & Paste range, it's a 'pay-what-you-want' download - so pick it up for free, or pay as much as you like!


----------



## Corporal_Chaos (May 23, 2019)

Wow! Wonderfully done!


----------



## Kris (May 24, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

